
Trump wants project seeking links between mental health and violent behavior - surak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/08/22/white-house-considers-new-project-seeking-links-between-mental-health-violent-behavior/
======
ksaj
He could look at the very long standing collected statistics of the violent
incidents he's interested in, and simply look up whether the person or people
involved previously flagged by experts in the mental health industry.

But it sounds like he wants to ignore the enormous tomes of existing data.
Isn't that a sure-fire way of wasting money and polluting the pond by ignoring
the past and then defining variations of select criteria that already exists?

------
bediger4000
This seems like it may return the previous amount of stigma, and maybe
increase the stigma, to seeking mental health treatment.

If this is just administrative, the potential for abuse is also significant.

Previous science, as the article states, hasn't shown a huge link between
mental illness and mass shooting. This could also be viewed as a giant waste
of taxpayer dollars.

